# The Purpose of Music in Worship....



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 28, 2005)

Bob Kauflin from Sovereign Grace Ministries & Covenant Life Church
http://www.covlife.org/audio/2004_10_03.mp3

Listening now. Thoughts ?


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry, Kerry, but I can't listen to audios for some reason. Can you do precis of it for me? The basic arguments, perhaps?


----------



## Philip A (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Bob Kauflin from Sovereign Grace Ministries & Covenant Life Church
> http://www.covlife.org/audio/2004_10_03.mp3
> 
> Listening now. Thoughts ?



Pros:

1. He seems to do a good job of lifting the music debate out of the realm of personal preference.

2. He has an historical perspective on the issue, which is very helpful, as so much of the current debate is carried on in a very anachronistic manner.

Cons:

1. He doesn't seem to hold to the Regulative Principle, so he naturally has some governing presuppositions that I don't agree with.

2. He makes no distinction between glorifying and worshipping God in all areas of life, and doing so in formal, corporate worship. In fact he seems as if he is advocating a view that purposely joins the two together.

3. I can't download the whole file, so I can't listen past about 20 minutes!

[Edited on 3-29-2005 by Philip A]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 29, 2005)

I would argue it has no purpose in worship, in Christ. I'll have to agree with most of what Philip has said about it, though.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 29, 2005)

Gabriel,
Not to be obtuse, but do you mean that music has no place in worship or the use of instruments to make music?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Gabriel,
> Not to be obtuse, but do you mean that music has no place in worship or the use of instruments to make music?



The use of instruments to make music.

*speaking to one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord*


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 30, 2005)

But wouldn't making melody in your heart exclude singing out loud ?

BTW Gabriel - I _love_ your signature.  I need to make that a t-shirt.

For those having problems listening - go here:

http://www.covlife.org/tools/sermons.php

or straight to the page:
http://www.covlife.org/audio/2004_10_03.html

and listen to the sermons online.

Aww man! They updated!  They had this AWESOME (and I mean that in the Biblical sense) sermon on the Sovereignty of God by Mickey Connolly from CrossWay Church in NC.

Well, I have it saved 

[Edited on 3-30-2005 by OS_X]


----------

